# SAVE UP TO 50% OFF CAR RENTALS NATIONWIDE!



## WebmasterCorey

The DIS is affiliated with *Undercover Tourist* for discounts on top brand car rentals nationwide! *CLICK HERE*


----------



## Tink03477

Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## poohbear2

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

This discount seems too good to be true!  So much cheaper than all the other sites I've checked.  Has anyone had issues booking and using it?  Looking for a rental for our Aulani trip not WDW.  Thanks all!


----------



## poohbear2

I just picked up my car at Budget in Tampa yesterday. At first I was given an older car but it wouldn't start. I  went to the budget fastpass checkin and the REP gave me a second car no questions asked. The second was a nice car. I always get from Budget so I know what to expect. The first was car was like something you give to a 16 year old. I am not even sure if the first car was supposed to be given out as it was in a side lot. The second was perfect.   Not sure if it was due to the code or an unlucky selection by the original agent.


----------



## Gary2T

Used UT twice this year. Both with Budget. In February we got a Toyota Sienna hybrid minivan (booked regular minivan) from Orlando/Sanford.  Then in the beginning of April we got a Nissan Altima (booked a full size car) in Gulfport, MS.  Both were pristine and under 10k miles.  

Neither of those airport locations offer direct to car via the Fastbreak program, though I am signed up for it.   No hassle at the counter. Just showed license and CC.   They didn’t try to upsell anything, as I had all my selections done in my Fastbreak account.  The agent at SFB did inform me about the tolls though. 

I had another reservation booked for June with Avis via UT that I had to cancel due to my flight being cancelled. It just took a quick email to UT with all the information requesting a cancellation and refund.  I had a reply the next business day (I sent the email on a Sunday).  A day or two after that the charge was credited back to my CC.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Gary2T said:


> Used UT twice this year. Both with Budget. In February we got a Toyota Sienna hybrid minivan (booked regular minivan) from Orlando/Sanford.  Then in the beginning of April we got a Nissan Altima (booked a full size car) in Gulfport, MS.  Both were pristine and under 10k miles.
> 
> Neither of those airport locations offer direct to car via the Fastbreak program, though I am signed up for it.   No hassle at the counter. Just showed license and CC.   They didn’t try to upsell anything, as I had all my selections done in my Fastbreak account.  The agent at SFB did inform me about the tolls though.
> 
> I had another reservation booked for June with Avis via UT that I had to cancel due to my flight being cancelled. It just took a quick email to UT with all the information requesting a cancellation and refund.  I had a reply the next business day (I sent the email on a Sunday).  A day or two after that the charge was credited back to my CC.


Wow.  This all sounds great!  Thanks for the feedback!  We don't rent cars often so I'm always curious to hear the experiences of others.


----------



## las3888

Gary2T said:


> I had another reservation booked for June with Avis via UT that I had to cancel due to my flight being cancelled. It just took a quick email to UT with all the information requesting a cancellation and refund. I had a reply the next business day (I sent the email on a Sunday). A day or two after that the charge was credited back to my CC.


Thanks for this info, what is their typical cancellation policy?  Can you even cancel day of if needed?


----------



## Gary2T

las3888 said:


> Thanks for this info, what is their typical cancellation policy?  Can you even cancel day of if needed?



Not sure on day of.  Their FAQ states:



> When do I need to cancel my reservation to ensure a full refund?​Cancellation requests received prior to the pick up date and time will be processed and refunded in full. Please Contact Us to cancel your reservation.


----------



## MaC410

I JUST bought tickets the other day from UT and then realized they had an amazing car rental deal if you buy tickets. Can I still get this deal somehow even though I already purchased my tickets?


----------



## Gary2T

MaC410 said:


> I JUST bought tickets the other day from UT and then realized they had an amazing car rental deal if you buy tickets. Can I still get this deal somehow even though I already purchased my tickets?


The link in the first post of this thread gives me the same prices as buying a ticket and car rental.  

Prior to the Disboards team up with UT you could get the rental deal by purchasing _any_ ticket they sell at the same time.


----------



## MaC410

Gary2T said:


> The link in the first post of this thread gives me the same prices as buying a ticket and car rental.
> 
> Prior to the Disboards team up with UT you could get the rental deal by purchasing _any_ ticket they sell at the same time.


Oooooh ok that's fantastic. I thought it was just showing me the good prices when I clicked that link because I had a ticket in my cart from playing around.


----------



## bumbershoot

Gary2T said:


> The link in the first post of this thread gives me the same prices as buying a ticket and car rental.



FWIW it doesn't give me the bundled prices.


----------



## Gary2T

bumbershoot said:


> FWIW it doesn't give me the bundled prices.


Weird.  It gives me the discount only if I log into my UT account first.   Not sure what’s going on there.  

Can always add a ticket to trigger the discount though.  They do sell more than theme park tickets… ;-)


----------



## vinmar4

Gary2T said:


> Weird.  It gives me the discount only if I log into my UT account first.   Not sure what’s going on there.
> 
> Can always add a ticket to trigger the discount though.  They do sell more than theme park tickets… ;-)



Hello,
These prices are great !


----------



## Callie

Where can I read the FAQ's about car rentals? Its asking me to pay for a rental up front but says Free Cancellation. I want to make sure we can cancel it in case plans change. I know the tickets can't be.


----------



## Chumpieboy

What's the business model here?  I'd imagine UT are normally getting the thinnest of margins from  people purchasing just theme park tickets.  What's the incentive for the rental companies to give such steep discounts here when it's dang near impossible to get similar discounts normally?  Also with that "loophole" of sorts to buy one movie ticket for $13?  I trust the reports here of folks saying that it works but I'm still wary...


----------



## MaC410

Chumpieboy said:


> What's the business model here?  I'd imagine UT are normally getting the thinnest of margins from  people purchasing just theme park tickets.  What's the incentive for the rental companies to give such steep discounts here when it's dang near impossible to get similar discounts normally?  Also with that "loophole" of sorts to buy one movie ticket for $13?  I trust the reports here of folks saying that it works but I'm still wary...


Been wondering this myself. These are absolutely massive discounts of like $500-600 off. How are they able to do this?


----------



## mrmagpi

Yeah… I just booked a van for $320 in september. $80 a day. Such a great deal.


----------



## TinkAgainU

I just booked a Budget car thru UT - my reservation shows afterwards when I go to Budget's website and enter the reservation number, but does not show the price?  Also, nothing that clearly shows the cancellation terms/steps.  I'm concerned enough to be looking up Uber for a backup lol.  My trip is not until Dec 2022, so it will be awhile before I can confirm if using UT works for anyone...


----------



## CarolynFH

TinkAgainU said:


> I just booked a Budget car - my reservation shows afterwards when I go to Budget's website but does not show the price?  Also, nothing that clearly shows the cancellation terms/steps.  I'm concerned enough to be looking up Uber for a backup lol.


We booked Budget via UT this week for our July trip.  On the Budget website, after I signed into our account and linked the reservation number, under Estimated Total every line item is shown as $0.00 because it's prepaid.  The cancellation terms will be on UT's website since that's who cancellation has to go through.  There are several links for email, phone etc. on the confirmation email I received from UT.

I used Chat on the Budget website to add our arriving airline information, so that Budget would have our car on the correct side of the terminal (A vs. B), but they said that adding our Fastbreak number would have to be done via UT.


----------



## TinkAgainU

CarolynFH said:


> We booked Budget via UT this week for our July trip.  On the Budget website, after I signed into our account and linked the reservation number, under Estimated Total every line item is shown as $0.00 because it's prepaid.  The cancellation terms will be on UT's website since that's who cancellation has to go through.  There are several links for email, phone etc. on the confirmation email I received from UT.
> 
> I used Chat on the Budget website to add our arriving airline information, so that Budget would have our car on the correct side of the terminal (A vs. B), but they said that adding our Fastbreak number would have to be done via UT.


Thanks!  I just checked and my weekly charge shows on my credit card (as UT, not Budget) too - hopefully, a good sign lol.


----------



## CarolynFH

Well, we had a very nice experience with Budget and our UT discount! We had to go to the counter in the terminal because we couldn’t check in online despite being Fastbreak members, but there was no line (around 3:45 on Friday afternoon), so the checkin process was reasonably quick and easy. DH asked politely if there were any free upgrades available, and we were upgraded two levels, from Economy past Compact to Intermediate. I’ll admit that we agreed to return the car with the gas tank empty and to pay them $4.40/gallon to fill it up, so maybe that’s why we were upgraded! In any case, after we signed all the papers we walked across, found the car where it was supposed to be, and were on our way. And we’re really happy that we decided to rent a car rather than use a shuttle, because we’ve unexpectedly needed transportation offsite. We’ll consider renting through UT again the next time we fly.


----------



## _19disnA

Even Disney has hotel ads at times for those "UP TO xx%" off.  That is the MAXIMUM potentially offered and almost always doesn't include peak times, locations, rooms, category of vehicles, etc.  Wouldn't surprise me to find that the typical car rental at the most popular destinations isn't anywhere near the max discount.


----------



## firstwdw

Has anyone had success linking your UT budget car rental with your budget account and/or fastbreak? I can't seem to figure out how to do this to add flight information etc. Thank you!


----------



## CarolynFH

firstwdw said:


> Has anyone had success linking your UT budget car rental with your budget account and/or fastbreak? I can't seem to figure out how to do this to add flight information etc. Thank you!


We tried, even emailed Budget. Can’t be done due to booking through 3rd party.


----------



## firstwdw

CarolynFH said:


> We tried, even emailed Budget. Can’t be done due to booking through 3rd party.


ok thanks!!! oh well....I guess we will just hope there is actually a car for us when we arrive!


----------



## CarolynFH

firstwdw said:


> ok thanks!!! oh well....I guess we will just hope there is actually a car for us when we arrive!


We had no problems whatsoever in July, picking up our Budget we booked via UT. On a Friday afternoon around 4, there wasn’t even much of a line at the counter. We were quite pleased and will compare UT with Costco next time we need to rent.


----------



## danikoski

Heads up, UT has corrected the loophole where you could buy like a movie ticket and get the rental car discount. The attraction ticket has to be over $100 to get the discount now.


----------



## CarolynFH

danikoski said:


> Heads up, UT has corrected the loophole where you could buy like a movie ticket and get the rental car discount. The attraction ticket has to be over $100 to get the discount now.


That's too bad.  I'm glad we were able to book with them last month, when the total cost of car + ticket was less than half of Costco's price.  I'm not sure that we would have felt the higher cost was feasible for that trip - but in future I will still check UT when I'm comparing prices.


----------



## Chumpieboy

The rates have shot up too.  We took a plunge on this deal and were able to get a price ~2  months ago for a hotel (for one night) and rental car for the whole trip for roughly the price that standalone car rentals are averaging *now*.   

Just searched again for the same package & combo & dates - twice the price as the package I (hopefully) have locked in - now the package price is comparable to where rental cars have been for the last few months.


----------



## holyrita

danikoski said:


> Heads up, UT has corrected the loophole where you could buy like a movie ticket and get the rental car discount. The attraction ticket has to be over $100 to get the discount now.


Even worse- previously they would allow you to modify your reservation by means of cancelling and rebooking and retain the discount. Now, if you have to modify your car rental you can still cancel (per their free cancellation policy) but would have to buy *another* $100+ ticket to qualify to rebook the rental at the same discount. 

I completely understand the change, gate the rental car discount behind a $100+ ticket purchase, but penalizing loyal customers who play by the rules by removing flexibility? Makes me take my business elsewhere.


----------



## katallo

That's a deal breaker for us.  We'll forget out using UT and simply book the regular way.  Costco is dropping prices for the Fall


----------



## MS3176

Thank you very much


----------



## Chumpieboy

FWIW, we pulled the trigger on this deal (one hotel room for one night and rental car for the duration of the trip).  No issues with seeing the car rental on the Avis site or confirming with the hotel.  Room and car were ready with no issues.


----------



## leebee

_19disnA said:


> Even Disney has hotel ads at times for those "UP TO xx%" off.  That is the MAXIMUM potentially offered and almost always doesn't include peak times, locations, rooms, category of vehicles, etc.  Wouldn't surprise me to find that the typical car rental at the most popular destinations isn't anywhere near the max discount.


Yeah, I found this for my trip 11/5-11/9. Car rental through UT (with room and tickets) is about $28 cheaper than doing it all on my own. I'll skip the hassles of renting 3rd-party and be my own travel agent!


----------

